# Adam Duritz from counting crows talks about dp



## darkblonde (Mar 13, 2010)

http://live.huffingtonpost.com/r/segment/51ad261afe34440cf200049f


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------

